# some cool jjigs



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

first of all I am not affiliated with any of this branding , just sharing an awesome jig that works even when the bite its not as HOT 
Finally an option for those expensive jigs like the Hooker Darter 1 or Anathan , this are the deep droop CB wedge.
I am not comparing the finish from one to another as there is no doubt that the Seven Seas quality of hologram & finish its far superior . However this CB wedge are very nice for the $9.99 a piece. They are an exact reflection of the Anathan thus the action i would expect to be the same which is /are a very very enticing presentation to any fish. this jigs flutter a lot therefore they attract a lot of bites.They are center tail weighted & the arrow shape at the tail make the diving very erratic , which simulates a wounded fish very nice. 
I like this jigs since the very first time i owned a few back 5 years ago & i was extremely impressed with then however the Hooker @ $30 a piece or the Anathan for $32 its out of the question mainly for the GOM when the cudas are in full strike. 
If some body want to know where to buy them please pm.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

decided to do sum rigging...wishing for  some reel therapy.
also bought some very interesting jigs from surfcowboy or HL$jigs which the first time i saw them last Dec impressed me a lot.
hope to see the same quality.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

very nice


----------

